# everyone read this especially if you live in califorina



## bud smoker84 (Nov 30, 2007)

This was just posted on the California Secretary of State's website. It's the Title & Summary from the Attorney General's office for the California Cannabis Hemp & Health Initiative 2008.

New1296. (07-0064)

Marijuana. Repeal of Criminal and Civil Penalties. Release from Jail. Statute.
Summary Date: 11/26/07 Circulation Deadline: 04/24/08 Signatures Required: 433,971

Proponents: Jack Herer, Charles E. Lepp, George Clayton Johnson, Phyllis Vonderscher, Ronnie Lee Smith, Michael S. Jolson and Seeva Marie Cherms

Decriminalizes possession, cultivation, transportation, distribution, and use of marijuana or hemp. Provides persons convicted or serving time for non-violent offenses involving marijuana be immediately released from prison, jail, parole, or probation, and be eligible to have their convictions erased. Provides no permit, license, or tax be required for non-commercial cultivation, transportation, distribution, or consumption of marijuana. Allows doctors to prescribe or recommend marijuana to patients, regardless of age. Prohibits testing for marijuana for employment or insurance purposes. Bars state from aiding enforcement of certain federal marijuana laws. Summary of estimate by Legislative Analyst and Director of Finance of fiscal impact on state and local government: Savings in the several tens of millions of dollars annually to state and local governments, which would no longer incur the costs of incarcerating and supervising certain marijuana offenders. A potential increase of a few million dollars annually in the cost of the state's Drug Medi-Cal substance abuse treatment program. (Initiative 07-0064.)


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Nov 30, 2007)

brings tears to my eyes...


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 30, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaa!
  Hip Hip Hoooray!!

 Not Long Till The Whole Nation Decriminalizes Mj. Maybe 10 Years.


----------



## AlienBait (Nov 30, 2007)

Don't get too excited yet.  It is just being put on the ballot for people to vote on.  If it passes, then we can celebrate.

The people of California overwhelmingly passed the Medical Marijuana law, but this one may not pass, but let's hope it does.


----------



## bud smoker84 (Nov 30, 2007)

it just proves that all these movements and the real facts are finally starting to get out and people are finally listening so even if it doesn't pass other states will see this and might join in


----------



## KaptainKronic (Nov 30, 2007)

bud smoker84 said:
			
		

> Prohibits testing for marijuana for employment or insurance purposes.



This alone is BIG, BIG news. this will save a lot of people a lot of headaches!!!!


----------



## goddog (Nov 30, 2007)

hip hip hooorayyyy

get everyone to register as voters, get a hand ful of registration papers from your post office, start now.....


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 30, 2007)

I can get behind this

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 30, 2007)

*This is incredibly good news!!  *


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 30, 2007)

:aok:   Great news!


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 1, 2007)

It sounds good but people have been trying this for years!!!! They alway get shot down when it goes to the H.O.R for voting! In a perfect world though. Im not saying give up trying at all its just the people still in power are old fashioned and its gonna be the next generation of lawmakers that see M.J. laws for what they are.  OUTDATED!!!!!!!


Stunzeed..


----------



## Il Stugots (Dec 1, 2007)

while i was reading it i was thinkin the whole time it was a prank or sumtin.  u guys in california better get everybody n their mother to sign that thing


----------



## itsfournineteengotaminuit (Dec 1, 2007)

Vote baby Vote, Grow baby Grow and Smoke Baby Smoke.....Toke it:goodposting:


----------



## pokersmoke (Dec 2, 2007)

Do you make foreigners  welcome in in cali ? if so i'm  movin lol


----------



## spLIFTED (Dec 2, 2007)

This is exceptionally SUPER news. I reside near where this ruling was taken place. Even tho the hurdles are just beginning... We can always hope for the best. The battle is pretty crazy in CA. Lets see where it leads us. I'm definitely gonna gather up a group to educate the people around my community about MM and hopefully win their votes.

to the rest. best wishes. 

this is atleast another major hurdle CA leaped over. just a few more to go.


----------



## allgrownup (Dec 2, 2007)

Hopefully its not part of a measure no one will support.........


things that are to good to be true....usually are.

must be a catch somewhere.(the skeptic in me )  someone post the link please.


----------



## bud smoker84 (Dec 3, 2007)

http://www.lao.ca.gov/laoapp/ballot_source/BalDetails.aspx?id=653

thats the link to prove it:afroweed:


----------



## smokeytheherb (Dec 3, 2007)

> Commercial production is defined as the production of  		more than 99 flowering female plants and 12 pounds of dried, cured  		cannabis hemp flowers. The production of a lesser amount is deemed  		personal use exempt from permitting or licensing requirements or  		taxation.



Holy crap, 12 pounds dried? That is a LOT of leeway, that's way even beyond someone would even use for personal reasons. I would be so excited if I lived in Cali. I hope it passes.


----------



## KaptainKronic (Dec 3, 2007)

pokersmoke said:
			
		

> Do you make foreigners  welcome in in cali ? if so i'm  movin lol



Bro, California is 95% foreigners, the only ones who aren't are the Native Americans from the reservations:smoke1:, so I think it would be safe to say that you are more than :welcome:. The weather is great too, (just an added bonus)....:rofl:....


----------



## Il Stugots (Dec 4, 2007)

wen are we gunna know if it passes or not?


----------



## md.apothecary (Dec 4, 2007)

it wont pass, but you'll know by the end of 08.

They're banning drugs and legal plants because they "pose potential threat". Keep in mind, there is STILL a FEDERAL issue that needs to be dealt with as well. And if you want to go even further, MJ is part of the global policies as one of the drugs that is prohibited by any nation under the *UNODC and UNDCP.
*


----------



## bud smoker84 (Dec 4, 2007)

april


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 4, 2007)

wwwwwwwwwwwoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo buddy


----------



## AlienBait (Dec 4, 2007)

bud smoker84 said:
			
		

> april


 
The elections in California for 2008 are February, June, and November.

Where did you get April?


----------



## allgrownup (Dec 5, 2007)

April 15th bro.....don't you vote after you pay your taxes?   


April fools............


----------



## bud smoker84 (Dec 5, 2007)

april is wen the petition ends and then if they get enough signatures it goes on their next ballot to be voted on


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Dec 6, 2007)

Im packing my bags and heading to Cali


----------



## bud smoker84 (Dec 6, 2007)

if it passes i'll be on the first flight there lol


----------



## spLIFTED (Dec 6, 2007)

lol. is there anyone in socal that is going to take the petition around neighborhoods n educate the community to get signatures? if so. please PM me. I would like to participate.


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Dec 11, 2007)

spliffted i live near a few local colleges in the san diego area, once i know more about my game plan i will pm you im in san diego by the way


----------



## DragonTattooz (Dec 23, 2007)

With the right organization and promotion, I think it has a chance of passing in CA. Legalization/decriminalization is going to start in CA and there's no time like the present.


----------



## thediamond (Dec 29, 2007)

Great, whens the vote?


----------



## bud smoker84 (Dec 29, 2007)

u have to get enough signatures on the petition first before it goes to the ballot in 08


----------



## medicore (Jan 1, 2008)

I think if something like that goes it has to be a nationwide thing, California alone would cause a serious imbalance, don't you think?


----------



## bud smoker84 (Jan 2, 2008)

ya i do and i think that will lead other states to start legalizing it sooner too


----------

